# Metal vs Plastic bullnose



## lpp (Apr 11, 2006)

I am a project manager and about two months ago my taper switched from plastic bullnose to metal. With the plastic we would sometimes have the lines show through from not enough mud on the edge and the metal has seemed to eliminate those problems. However, I just got a call from a higher up within the company stating they want to switch back because the metal bead is causing too much cracking and chipping of the texture. I have noticed a little chipping in the field, but nothing I would consider horrible, but upper management seems to think otherwise. 

As professionals in the field, what are the true advantages and disadvantages of metal vs plastic bullnose. I tried to do a search and couldn't come up with much. My taper speaks only basic english and couldn't relate the benefits of one vs. the other. 

Thanks for your time and input.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Metal;
Pros;
It covers up easy.
It is easy to keep straight.
I usually put it on with a finish stapler.

Cons;
Dents easily.
Sometimes it will crack at the edges but I don't blame this all on the metal bead.

Plastic;
Pros;
Does not dent.
Is more versitile.
Is easy(with practice) to install with nail and hammer

Cons;
Will scratch.(A bit hard to do but it can happen if not careful)
Takes more coats to cover up or mud needs to be a bit thicker.
A novice can tweak it pretty easy.

These are my own opinion and there is more to it all but they are what I could come up with. Other guys have very valid points also. If you would like to know we only use plastic.


----------



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

I haven't used plastic but I can tell you that over the years doing many doublewides and mods, bullnose that has paper on it would have far less cracks then the homes shipped with bare metal bullnose. I will only use papered bullnose. I think you would be fine switching back to metal as long as it has paper. You might also consider encouraging your taper to A-S-S-I-M-I-L-A-T-E. That way when you ask him a simple question you can get a solid answer. I won't have help on a job that can't answer questions if a customer or bigshot shows up.


----------



## 375RGR (Feb 13, 2008)

No coat does make a bullnose bead. It actually looks well (no lines) and holds up to abuse.


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

lpp said:


> I am a project manager and about two months ago my taper switched from plastic bullnose to metal. With the plastic we would sometimes have the lines show through from not enough mud on the edge and the metal has seemed to eliminate those problems. However, I just got a call from a higher up within the company stating they want to switch back because the metal bead is causing too much cracking and chipping of the texture. I have noticed a little chipping in the field, but nothing I would consider horrible, but upper management seems to think otherwise.
> 
> As professionals in the field, what are the true advantages and disadvantages of metal vs plastic bullnose. I tried to do a search and couldn't come up with much. My taper speaks only basic english and couldn't relate the benefits of one vs. the other.
> 
> Thanks for your time and input.


Can you recall with the beads that cracked how far off the floor the metal was cut?


----------

